# New Aquarium Setup



## amv123 (Dec 7, 2014)

I have owned freshwater aquariums for 5+ years and am interested in getting a small salt water set up. I was hoping someone may help me understand what a basic setup consists, as far as equipment. Also, what equipment you guys suggest for a cost efficient 20g tank.


----------



## Roccus (Nov 1, 2013)

Welcome to TFK..... I'm still a relative "newbie" to salt water/reef tanks ( 8 months) but maintained Fresh water tanks for over 50 years.... you'll need to be a little more specific on exactly what your plan is on the salt water front.... are you going to have a fish only.. or will it be a FOWLR tank ( fish only with live rock) or do plan on adding corals... it's a fascinating and exciting "new" world compared to fresh water... the fish are less forgiving and everything you do costs a lot more money... but the rewards are 10 fold.. there will be frustration and joy.. do some study.. ask questions.. then make a solid plan....tell us what you want to do.. there are people here that are more knowledgeable and experienced than I that can help you on your choices.. good luck.. looking foreword to seeing your build..


----------



## amv123 (Dec 7, 2014)

I was thinking about getting a couple corals and couple small fish and go for there. So, my understanding is that the live rock can be a sufficient bio filter, is that plus an HOB all thats necessary for a small 20g tank or is a skimmer important as well.


----------



## Roccus (Nov 1, 2013)

amv123 said:


> I was thinking about getting a couple corals and couple small fish and go for there. So, my understanding is that the live rock can be a sufficient bio filter, is that plus an HOB all thats necessary for a small 20g tank or is a skimmer important as well.


I'm currently running a 75 gallon mixed reef tank ( mostly soft corals and a few LPS) with 9 species of fish with live rock and 26 gallon sump , skimmer and filter sock ( rinsed daily).. I do 10% every 2 1/2 weeks now and the Nitrates stay < 20PPM.. usually around 10ppm.. and I'm working on getting that lower ( I'm still fairly new to Salt water tank keeping myself)

I just recently set up a 20 gallon bow front... my original plan was to have live rock ( 20 lbs ) and a HOB bio wheel filter.. no skimmer.... in the tank it has a bubble coral, a pair of H Kuda sea horses.. fighting conch a few large snails and fan worms... the ponies eat Mysis and enriched brine shrimp... it only took a week to figure out that the water quality suffered without the aid of a skimmer... I bought a Aqua c nano skimmer and the water cleared quickly and the nitrates dropped.. and it's not even broken in yet!... IMHO I would never try another tank without a skimmer.... the quality of the water and savings in water changes and salt are worth it to me... but a good bio filter and live rock will keep a lightly loaded system viable but it will require a little more effort on your part to keep up the water quality...


----------



## amv123 (Dec 7, 2014)

ok thanks alot, thats exactly what I was looking for


----------



## Roccus (Nov 1, 2013)

amv123 said:


> ok thanks alot, thats exactly what I was looking for


I think Badxgillen will chime in.... he's got a world of knowledge about this stuff.. he'll have a good suggestion or two for ya...


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

amv123 said:


> I was thinking about getting a couple corals and couple small fish and go for there. So, my understanding is that the live rock can be a sufficient bio filter, is that plus an HOB all thats necessary for a small 20g tank or is a skimmer important as well.


As I started to answer this I have already deleted my comments 2 times, which just goes to show how complicated this can get. GIven that this is your first take at saltwater, I'll just tell you what I would do personally and go from there.

If you want to do a 20 gallon, I'd go for a 20 gallon long. This will be a LOT easier than a regular 20 gallon. The 20 long is easier for compatibility and fish selection and provides better light penetration for corals if you choose. I'd use about 15 - 20 pounds of live rock and 1'' of aragonite sand. The sand depth is important, so don't use to much. If you end up with a 20 regular, then use 4''-5'' of sand, but for a 20 long you won't have the depth available for a live sand bed, so 1'' of sand is appropriate.

If you are going to do corals, then you will need a protein skimmer. I would prefer to see you skip corals for your first saltwater tank, in which case the live rock will be more than sufficient. You will want a power head for water circulation, or possibly run the hang on filter EMPTY without filter pads, just for circulation.

The part about all of this that is frustrating is the fish selection. You'll need to be extremely selective and minimalize the numbers of fish. There is a nice article in the reference area on selecting fish for various aquarium sizes.

Hope that helps. I'll check back in if you have more questions.

Mark


----------

